# My New Smoker



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Joe You said that it would be easy to cook on my new pit. All I can say is you were right. This thing is great. If any of you 2 Coolers are thinking about a pit you need to get a hold of Joe. The man puts a lot of pride in his builds. His crew is great. 
Thank you Joe.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Great looking smoker


----------



## KayakCowboy (Aug 25, 2005)

VERY nice rig! I'd consider one of his smokers but it's too dern far for driving or shipping for me. Going to have to find someone close see to DFW.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! I have one too but it's firebox is on the right end. How long is that one...looks to be longer than the 36", mine is 45" I think. Cooks real nice.


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

That looks real good I am impressed.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Great looking pit. Also looks like you know how to use it already!. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*New Pit*

Ha thanks guys. It is easy to cook on. The tuning plates allows you to control the amount of smoke you want. Even a rookie like me can make some good grub.:texasflag


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

congrats. Nice pit!


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Big Bear Pits*

I have one too, great pit and good guys building them. My fire box is on the right. Just shows their versatility. Those guys need more exposure, just as good or better than the big names in our area. Thanks Joe and Kenny.


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job on the cooking looks good ,I told you our pits are easy to cook on them two old timers and the youngster did a great job on your pit.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

242met said:


> Great job on the cooking looks good ,I told you our pits are easy to cook on them two old timers and the youngster did a great job on your pit.


Joe, I am a master of smoking now!! Thanks for my great pit.

Didn't mean to hijack the thread. Love the pit!!


----------

